# Your Advice



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

This might seem lame as hell, but i do need help

Ive been with this girl (the girl) for 2 and a half years
we lived together for over a year , alone just me and her
i woke up next to her every day of my life
we've been through thick and thin ,addiction, battling the law, alot of crazy shit

I love her to death
but she fucking destroys me inside
i need some sort of guidence on how to rid her of my mind
i need to move on, but the feeling in my stomach wont go away
ive tried to just not care.... i cant take her outta my mind though
im sick yo..

ive tried traveling by myself , just getting out, but that makes it worse
its all bullshit really, i hate it

what to do?


----------



## Clit Comander (Apr 9, 2008)

kill her parents, and make her eat them in chilli.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah we're still together
haha its complecated
i love her but i want to move on, all we do is get into bad situations together aka. heroin, police
but her personally , she just has moved on i guess, and i havent
its sad really
shell have other guys over and try to hide it from me
rather than tell me, which i dont mind
shit like that the list goes on


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

well said widerstand


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep.
Always works for me.
get on a train, and put as much distance between you and her as possible.
And then begin to meet new women.
Tis the season after all.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 10, 2008)

after beign with someone for so long it's really freaky to be alone. after my 3.5 year relationship ended I had so much fucked up things in my head. I had spent so much tiem relying on one asshole only to have to it vanish and I didn't know what to do with myself. I found myself thinking abotu him all the time.. emore often than not it was unintentional.. simply because lots of things I had done over the past 3 years were _with_ him. No matter what memory I had he was a part of it and then it reminded me of him and then the pain and then I got angry.

I took off. ran across the country. still had some hurt but the space the the stuggle made it less important. now that time has passed (3 years or so now) I rarely ever think of him because i've got soooo many new and fond memories in which I was relying totally on myself.


----------



## Shade (Apr 10, 2008)

you guys are my heros , straight up


----------



## Labea (Apr 10, 2008)

squatter relationships are stressful. if your going to leave her, i would say that you shouldn't jump into another relationship too soon. not at all. I went through this half a year ago, though definatly not to your extent. I understand. The only thing to do is just leave and not turn/go back! ever!


----------



## macks (Apr 11, 2008)

i support the distance suggestions. adventures heal your soul


----------



## jack ransom (Apr 12, 2008)

distance can allow you to have your cake and eat it too.

you can get away from her, move on with your life, develop yourself as a person away from drug abuse and all that. if you really wanna kick dope stay away from dope-ridden cities is my recommendation.

and just cuz you're away from her doesn't mean she'll totally be gone from you. email her once a month or something, but on your terms, you know? see how she's doing and all that but you gotta live this life for yourself.


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 14, 2008)

jack ransom said:


> distance can allow you to have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> you can get away from her, move on with your life, develop yourself as a person away from drug abuse and all that. if you really wanna kick dope stay away from dope-ridden cities is my recommendation.
> 
> and just cuz you're away from her doesn't mean she'll totally be gone from you. email her once a month or something, but on your terms, you know? see how she's doing and all that but you gotta live this life for yourself.



Gotta disagree about email.I made this mistake and it just turned into an internet relationship and dragged things out for years.If your going to do the clean break, do the clean break.
Less painful for both of you in the long run.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2008)

don't toy with the girl. end it and END it. nothing makes a lady go crazy like having a guy keep popping back up in her life and upsetting and confusing her. 

I've never managed to make friends with any of my exes so I don't know how to make that happen. i'm sure it's doable though, but I'm bitter and vengeful and can't be nice.


----------

